# Converting Bi Fold Doors to French



## wworker58 (May 26, 2010)

There was a post dated from 2006 on this but I couldn't find how to do it response. My new washer dryer sits out too far for the bi folds, my opening is 60.5" X 80". Is it possible to somehow, attach each folding door so they don't fold and make it two separate doors like French doors? I already have two dummy handles, I read a suggestion of Ball Catch latch. My doors are 29 5/8" wide (includes existing bi fold hinges) x 79" length x 1 3/8" thick, for each set of bi fold. Would I use regular door hinges? Would I need to build up L & R door jam? help:


----------



## wworker58 (May 31, 2010)

I am happy to share my story. I have completed my project of converting bi fold doors to french doors. Things you will need: Measuring for door allowance is the same for standard door install, you will need ball catch latch (2 one for each door top) (2 dummy door knobs or levers), (6 hinges) and I purchased 8 metal plates to attached to the inside of each bi fold to prevent the bi fold doors from folding. It works great, now my new laundry center is complete. 
:banana:


----------

